# Agilty



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

What is the right age to start agility training for a gsd pup?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You can start foundation work with a GOOD EXPERIENCED Agility trainer pretty early on. 
I'm moving this thread to the Agility section


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju started at 14 weeks doing targeting and rear end awareness. He could have started even earlier if I had gotten him to class earlier. If you're talking about actually running obstacles, we started doing low obstacles at four months and when he is 18 months we'll be moving to full height obstacles. But for a puppy there is a lot of base work you can do very young with a good trainer.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm starting Finn tomorrow. He's 10 weeks.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

With young puppies there is a lot of foundation work you can (and should) do before worrying about the obstacles. Solid obedience being #1. Many beginner agility students underestimate the importance of obedience and struggle getting their dogs to do a simple sit-stay. Building a relationship, getting your dog to WANT to play with you instead of obsessing over the other dogs and smells, body awareness, etc. I wouldn't be doing much, if any, serious obstacle work until at least 6 months old and even then wouldn't be doing much obstacle work with their young body.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree- from day one with proper safety in mind, supervised by an experienced trainer.


----------

